# Otf vs ttf



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

So what's the difference in over the fork and through the fork is there on that's better or is it just preference.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Sorry I ment ott on the title


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

It's a preference, since some prefer one over the other. I like them both.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Preference. I shoot both depending on the sling, but I prefer TTF...


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Ian! said:


> So what's the difference in over the fork and through the fork is there on that's better or is it just preference.


Preference I guess. Honestly though I believe people shoot one or the other better. Granted with enough practice you can shoot either way as good as the other, but shooting the way you are naturally better with then practicing that way is probably better overall.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I tried ttf for the first time today with my scout and I shoot way more accurate with it now.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Here is the most valuable tool for 99.9 % of all common questions .http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21014-search-function/


----------



## helsywarner (Aug 14, 2017)

There are a number of other technical and compatibility differences between the different font formats, but these don't directly affect most designers. *OpenType fonts* are related to TrueType fonts, but they incorporate a greater extension of the basic character set, including small capitalization, old-style numerals, and more detailed shapes, such as *glyphs* and *ligatures* . Moreover, it can also be scaled to any size, are clear and readable in all sizes, and can be sent to any printer or other output device that is supported by Windows. So, OTF is undoubtedly the more robust of the two options. It has more features that are intended to allow typesetters and designers flexibility to provide incremental changes designed to improve the overall look of a piece. More...OTF vS TTF


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Eh?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

kevmar said:


> Eh?


Don't waste 1 of your 10 daily post limits on spammers, it's not worth it.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

It's a preference. I've seen TTF shooters shoot as well as OTT shooters and vice versa. In my experience, OTT is better suited to instinctive shooting, while it is much easier to sight down the bands TTF.

I prefer OTT personally. It's just what I started with and have practiced the most with. Try out both and see your preference.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mahaney (Sep 9, 2014)

I like TTF, but also will shoot OTT just to try and improve my accuracy with different styles of shooting. I have been shooting at the spinner targets from Simple Shot, and feel like they are really helping, since they are only 1". Makes hitting cans very easy after knocking the spinners around a little bit.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I switched from ott to ttf back to ott for me personally I found it to be more accurate others find ttf to be more accurate you have to try them both out to know for sure, Everyone is different shoots different holds different Etc.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

You can point to any style of shooting and find someone that is awesome at it .so it's a question that really can't be answered in my opinion. It's just a matter of what you personally can shoot the best at .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

helsywarner said:


> There are a number of other technical and compatibility differences between the different font formats, but these don't directly affect most designers. *OpenType fonts* are related to TrueType fonts, but they incorporate a greater extension of the basic character set, including small capitalization, old-style numerals, and more detailed shapes, such as *glyphs* and *ligatures* . Moreover, it can also be scaled to any size, are clear and readable in all sizes, and can be sent to any printer or other output device that is supported by Windows. So, OTF is undoubtedly the more robust of the two options. It has more features that are intended to allow typesetters and designers flexibility to provide incremental changes designed to improve the overall look of a piece. More...OTF vS TTF


Actually thats a load of... OTF vs TTF fonts... Itsdown to the font foundry and the set they produced. If they only produced a font of caps you're limited no matter what format its generated in. Granted the newer more all-round formats allow way more flexibility, and conformity over various platforms compared to older formats... But extra characters have always been supported (even in old Mac suitcase fonts)... at least we no longer need to type out a code ever time we need to call them into being... Basically you have the mechanics sort of correct - but you're off on the approach.

Anyhow - this is not slingshot related...

OTT and TTF - its personal preference. I'd think TTF is slightly more inherently accurate (but it needs more care in the setup) - then James West shoots one hole groupings OTT... Whats really nice about OTT is you can have a much smaller more compact frame, and the forces applied to your wrist as a result (as the bands can sit much closer to the supporting digits) can be much less - so its potentially a more ergonomic / economical design.


----------

